# speed step?

## Fiver

Hi.  I just installed gentoo on a Toshiba Portege 2000.  So far, everything seems great ... except ... it's an Intel PIII-M, which means that the processor speed changes depending on a couple of things.  Specifically, it sets the processing speed at 377 MHz all the time.  So cat /proc/cpuinfo gives

```

processor       : 0

vendor_id       : GenuineIntel

cpu family      : 6

model           : 11

model name      : Intel(R) Pentium(R) III Mobile CPU       750MHz

stepping        : 1

cpu MHz         : 377.782

cache size      : 512 KB

```

et cetera et cetera.  Does anyone know how to tell it not to speedstep?

----------

## Fiver

I'm an idiot.    :Embarassed:    It's a kernel option.

----------

## crypt0n1c

You can also disable the speedstep in your BIOS usually.

----------

## Hole

Make sure you compile in ACPI... goto /proc/acpi/ and then into the processor branch. You can flip it there... also, browse around the web, there is a speedstep switcher for linux as well.

----------

## ptheborg

Hole: How can I flip it in the /proc/acpi/cpu directory? Is it something like: #echo stepping 0 > CPU0 ???

----------

## maverick

I switch like this:

```

-(root@wim)(/)> cd /proc/acpi/processor/CPU0/

-(root@wim)(CPU0)> cat performance 

state count:             2

active state:            P0

states:

   *P0:                  1400 MHz, 0 mW, 250 uS

    P1:                  1200 MHz, 0 mW, 250 uS

```

2 states, default = P0

to switch:

```

echo 1 >> performance

```

It'll switch to state P1 :

```

-(root@wim)(CPU0)> cat performance 

state count:             2

active state:            P1

states:

    P0:                  1400 MHz, 0 mW, 250 uS

   *P1:                  1200 MHz, 0 mW, 250 uS

```

----------

## ptheborg

thx

----------

## berryman77

It's called autospeedstep

http://gpsdrive.kraftvoll.at/speedstep.shtml

I have a P4 1.7G with acpi comiled into the kernel.

I downloaded and isntalled this program.

In /etc/conf.d/local.start I added the line:

/usr/local/sbin/autospeedstart

It works great.  I keeps the processor on the lower setting until it reaches 70% usage then steps it up.

----------

